# Any advice for a lodge chaplain?



## tantbrandon (Oct 10, 2013)

I was nominated to be my lodges chaplain. And I am unopposed. Any advice or stories about this position as it looks like I will be it next year? Fraternal thanks and wishes to all. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 10, 2013)

In NM there are several prayers to learn; Invocation, Benediction, EA, and MM Degree-work. You might also be called upon for a Memorial service, though in my Lodge a PM usually does that.
Occasionally a Brother needs to talk, so it's good to have a big ear and soft shoulder at times.


----------



## tantbrandon (Oct 10, 2013)

I was a Chaplain Assistant in the Army, so that was 80% of my job, just providing an outlet for people. That aspect I have no qualms, issues or worries about, I have a fairly good memory and won't have a problem remembering the prayers or circumnavigations, I've just been looking for some overall advice, tips, experiences or funny stories about the job. As Bill Cosby once said, I like to think of myself as an intellectual, which means I read everything I can about something before I start it. So here I'm just trying to satiate that. Again thank you for all of everyone's advice, experience, and attention.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 10, 2013)

Here are a few bits for you. I'm the same way, love to read everything I can before beginning the job.

From _Comments and Suggestions With Respect to All Lodge Officers_:
"The duties of every Chaplain must begin with the essential characteristics of reverence for all that the mantle of charity means in such an institution as is ours. Acts of charity merit reverent care, and he who holds them in reverence and preserves the memory of them is a Chaplain indeed." 
The prayers in our Ritual are given in the Monitor, but quite often the Chaplain is called upon to lead us in devotion at dinners, banquets, or public places. He should be careful to phrase his prayers, grace, invocations and benedictions in words acceptable to all faiths. All faiths believe in a Supreme Being, so it is safe to address his prayers to a Heavenly Father or Supreme Architect of the Universe. As Freemasonry is composed of men of various faiths, this should be taken into consideration particularly by the Chaplain.

From _The Duties of Wardens and Other Officers_:
It is the special duty of the Chaplain to conduct the devotions of the Lodge, and to present before the throne of Heavenly Grace the spiritual needs of the Brethren. 

From _The Duties_ (_excerpts from Masonic Jurisprudence_)
Reverend Brother______, you are appointed Chaplain of this Lodge. It is your duty to perform those solemn services which we should constantly render to our Infinite Creator. In this sacred work, point and lead the Brethren to God and duty by your life.

From _The Charge, when Instituting a Lodge Under Dispensation_:
Reverend Brother______, you are appointed Chaplain of this Lodge. It is your duty to perform those solemn services which we should constantly render to our Infinite Creator. In this sacred work, point and lead the Brethren to God and duty by your life.

From _The Annual Installation of Officers_:
Reverend Brother, you are appointed Chaplain of this Lodge, and I invest you with the Jewel of your office. 
It is your special duty to conduct the devotions of the Lodge, and to present before the throne of Heavenly Grace the spiritual needs of your Brethren. In all your intercourse with your Lodge, it is expected that you will "point to Heaven and lead the way."


----------



## JJones (Oct 10, 2013)

My advice would be to try and learn at least one of the prayers.

Something our chaplin does this year is to read a little bit from the Bible each stated meeting.  Mostly stuff related to the Ark of the Covenant or King Solomon's Temple.


----------



## cog41 (Oct 11, 2013)

I like that idea brother JJ.
However I would certainly limit the Bible reading to Solomon's Temple and or his contributions to Proverbs and maybe even Ecclesiastes.
It wouldn't bother me but venturing too far into other areas may be considered too sectarian by some. We certainly want to avoid the potential for open division in the lodge room.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 11, 2013)

Prayers are supposed to be non-sectarian, yes. Often I hear our chaplain slip, but largely it isn't an issue.

I'd suggest invest in this book: http://www.amazon.com/Prayers-Chaplain-Book-Masonic/dp/1608368416 or similar one.
Giving some variety and mixing some masonic context into your prayers will go a long way in impressing what you are saying into the minds and hearts of the brethren.


----------



## tantbrandon (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks! As much as I like to read I can't believe I didn't think of looking for a masonic books with prayers. Lol. I appreciate the advice!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Travis (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## LBCutta (Dec 8, 2013)

Learn the prayers, send cards for anyone in sickness and distress, have a church service schedule and most if all provide and outlet for brothers that may be having a hard time and need to talk. Good luck


----------



## MarkR (Dec 9, 2013)

If you're allowed to, change it up from time to time.  Minnesota only has suggested opening and closing prayers, so the chaplain can use other, appropriate prayers.  Here's a good source: http://www.masonicsites.org/blue/Masonicprayers.htm


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 9, 2013)

Good article:

http://www.myfreemasonry.com/content.php/310-The-Office-of-Chaplain


----------



## fasttito (Dec 9, 2013)

Good Morning Brother, check out this months issue of The Working Tools Mag, it has about three pages related to this topic. I downloaded to my iPad for the first time for $1.99, it's pretty good. I hope it helps have a great day...


----------

